# Brown dial Bronze Aqua Dive BS100 Review: with pictures



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Overview:*

I received my bronze Aqua Dive (AD) BS 100 today by FedEx. Unbelievably, the watch was shipped from Vienna, Austria on August 6 on I am receiving it August 8, so no undue waiting in my opinion. Steve Hughes answered many questions in the initial stages of my research, and was quite available for questions or follow ups. Whenever I contacted the company via their contact portal on their website, I was responded to in a timely fashion.

*Arrival:*

The watch arrived by FedEx; Steve Hughes had advised me in a previous e-mail that the company pays part of the customs and duty-fees up front, as a courtesy to the client. My cost upon receipt here in Canada was around $150.00 paid to FedEx. Still, ouch!

The watch arrives in a solid box, accompanied by the following items:

Black folded case holding a DVD about the company
Black high-polish box held in a black, pebbled outer box
Watch cushion inside a cushioned case
Certificate showing adjustment to 5 positions

The watch arrives with extra spring bars, and is mounted on the Isofrane dive band, the best dive band I have ever seen, used or experienced.

*Case:*

As the company specs outline (43 mm diameter), the watch is a considerable size for many, but not for me. I'm a big lad, and can carry off a large watch. I don't classify the BS 100 as large.

From Steve Hughes, "The BS100 will be more legible than the standard 40mm Rolex, as its larger in size. The BS100 dial is legible, as we maximize the dial space, so its comparable to the newer 42mm Rolex's with the new maxi dials." I find the overall watch not to be large or heavy at 130 grams.

Well, as concerns the case, which is CuSn8 bronze with, reportedly from the company, an additional 5 elements or compounds which add to the salt-water resistance. Having only just received this watch, I cannot comment as to the durability of the case material, patina, softness for nicks and dings, etc, but I can say that its much more of a gold hue than I thought it would be, which is just fine, I love yellow gold. I just wasn't expecting it and anyways, the case color with change in time.

All surfaces of the case are finely brushed, which gives it a muted, mature feel. Its isn't gleaming or blingy at all, but the light plays off of it the way light ripples of the incomparable fender curves of a bright yellow 1960's Corvette Stingray parked in a garage, catching light from a nearby window. The muted effect is, therefore, all the more impressive for me; it has a longer-lasting cachet. The only polished aspect of the case is the horizontal polish line the runs the upper edge of the case, creating a very eye-catching contrast.

The crown is brown, coated in a diamond like carbon (DLC) material which Hughes advised is done in Switzerland by the same people who do DLC coating for Panerai. AD rates on the its site that its DLC is rated at 3500 Vickers, which is very hard indeed. I have read but cannot confirm, that AD has overcome the problem that used to exist where a carbon coating of great hardness was prone to cracking easily. Apparently, this problem is solved and I have been told to expect the dark brown crown to hold its color for a very long time.

*Dial:*

The dial is a dark chocolate brown which, when exposed to daylight studio lights for some pictures, had a very red undertone which added to the depth of the color. The dial indices are raised metal pieces, which have Super Luminova (SLV) for reduced light luminosity. The dial is a simple affair, not over crowded, but certainly more elegant than most if not all at this price point with the raised metal dial indices.

The Hour and minute hand are metal, which beautifully reflects light in a pleasing and complicated way that seems to exude quality. The minute hand has yellow tones, as does the second hand. This all plays into the brown and yellow aspects of the bezel.

*Bezel:*

The bezel edge is a deeply machined coin-edge affair, much more easy to grasp when wet than my Rolex Submariner. The great height of the bezel not only gives grip, but the high aspects are polished, the recesses are matte, making for an excellent contrast and an amazing light play when viewed on the wrist in general use. Its not as large as an Omega Plo Prof bezel, but that sloping edge, made of lands and grooves, creates a very attractive and functional light catcher. The bezel insert is ceramic, which is only evident upon close inspection. My only grip here, is that the lume pip/triangle at the top of the bezel looks like a youngster tried to apply the lume with a toothpick. Everything else is well-finished on this watch, that's the only failing I have found so far. You can see it in the photo.

Steve Hughes advised me that "...Our bezel action is the best out there. We use a laser cut bezel ratchet spring, instead of the industry standard stamped bezel ratchet spring. The laser cut spring costs seven times more than the traditional stamped spring, hence why nobody uses it but us. It provides a really nice feel when ratcheting, its very precise and tight. And then we use the ceramic bezel insert too, which is so much nicer than aluminum inserts". I will say, the bezel action is very nice, I have no issues there, better than many.

*Strap:*

The strap is an Isofrane dive strap; they don't come any better in my experience. The rubber is soft, Italian premium dive-strap rubber. There are horizontal raised lines inside the strap which act as friction ridges, keeping the strap in place. The clasp is signed, and the tang fits into the buckle so as to be recessed, a lovely touch. On this model, its brown.

*Mechanism:*

This watch carries an ETA 2836-2 adjusted to 5 positions, complete with certificate. I haven't had a chance to set this one to the National Research Council atomic clock, but from experience, the 2836 is a sound and reliable heart for any mechanical watch. This movement also uses Incabloc's Novodiac anti-shock system. Its not an elaborate mechanism, nor is it decorated, or does it have a rotor bearing the AD logo, but its a solid movement which I anticipate will keep accurate time for me for many years to come.

*Overall:*

The experience of buying from AD was just fine; Steve Hughes and company answered questions, offered lots of information, and are proud to sell a watch that is primarily made in Germany (case) and Switzerland (mechanism, other bits). I have wanted a bronze case diver specifically for some time, and this one came along. While I prefer the steampunk designs, like Kaizimon, Kaventsmann Bathyl bronze and Enebbi, their prices were just beyond my reach right now. The AD has a retro-60's styling which on the one hand, for an old guy, is cool. The pillow case style of the watch is very similar to the Doxa, but different. Everything about it, from the solid customer service so far, the very good fit and finish and attention to detail with the case score high. There's no brass in this case! I'm convinced from discussions with Steve Hughes that I bought a solid watch that's not an off-shore/Asian throw-together made for $400 and sold for $1800. That said, the crappy lume triangle is akin to finding an out of place paint smear on a new BMW; it just looks really off.

My overall impression is, its certainly a well put-together watch, and if you can get it for the introductory pricing, its the absolute best bronze case diver dollar for dollar on the market right now.

Some pictures, show the good (reflections of light looking perfect at an angle, my wife modelling the AD at the end of the photo stream), the bad (the sloppy lume triangle) and the ugly (my arm....well, good thing it isn't all of me...)

Best,

Chris


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Chris

Very good review & the watch looks pretty good.:-!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Great review and pics. Enjoy the BS 100 bronze, I await mine.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great on your wrist and your wife's as well. Thank you for a great, honest review.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Chris and welcome to the Aquadive family :-!

Excellent review and even better photos! The bronze Aquadive is a beauty, enjoy it for many years to come.


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Great watch great review


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

I should add, I did send AD an e-mail this evening, with a photo of the lume on the triangle. They said that it wasn't properly done, and offered to replace it as soon as parts are available, in about a week or so. If they do as indicated, it will good customer relations to repair/offer new bezel replacement without cost.

So there you go.

Chris


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful pics of the watch. I think the brown edition will look good with or without patina. 

Btw, Aquadive's dlc coat is 3500 vickers? I'm not sure if vickers and HV are relative terms? Damasko's hardened steel is only stated as 1600HV and it is scratch proof from personal experience after two years of regular wear.


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

The AD site reports their DLC watch coating to be rated to 3500 Vickers. Reportedly without the brittleness that can lead to cracking........


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Wearing now........super comfortable, looks like a rose gold case. For now...........


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Have the Bs 100 SS and have worn it on several strap and is is equally comfortable on all.



sierra 18 said:


> Wearing now........super comfortable, looks like a rose gold case. For now...........


----------



## adomanim (Jan 1, 2020)

I've only had my Zelos Swordfish Bronze for a little over a month. The only problem I've encountered so far is the patina slightly staining my wrist when I sweat, comes off easily with soap and water and adding a NATO or Perlon strap will help!


----------

